# Pedicure dremels buyer beware



## bronte (Feb 26, 2009)

*Peticure dremels buyer beware*

NOTE: This is a peticure NOT pedicure as title states!!!

I ordered a peticure dremel Oct of last year with a 2 year warrenty. I thought it was a good idea for young or small dogs, dogs w/ fear issues, and dogs w/ lots of fringe on feet that hair might wind up in a regular dremel. Knowing the amount of use it would get in the shop I ordered the "high power" one, 69.00 and approx 8 uses later the motor locked up, I sent it back and they sent me a new one which lasted a whopping 3 months and locked up again. Now mind you I dont use it on large nails nor do I use it exclusively, I have a Craftsman dremel I use most of the time. 
I called the company and told them that I would like my money back she told me that I was past the 30 day return policy. I told her that the first lock up was past the 30 days and the second one had the same problem. 
Long story short they refused to stand by their product so I am informing all groomers BEWARE of both peticure and pedipaws they are very, very weak in the motor ( any pressure slows motor ) and they cant with stand more than 8-12 dogs use before lock-up occurs. And you will not get your money back.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats why I stick with the multi purpose dremel and a stocking to protect my Cavalier's slipers.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Are you talking about the Dremel rotary tool, the Dremel Pet Nail Groomer, the Pedicure, or the Pedipaws? These are four entirely different products (actually, more, as there are about a half-dozen different versions of the Dremel rotary tool). 

Dremel is the name of the manufacturer, not the tool. The various Dremel rotary tools are sold in the hardware section - they're not meant home repair, but you certainly can use them on pets (I have the Minimite 4.8V cordless model, which works beautifully). The Dremel Pet Nail Groomer is meant for pets, and runs on 4 AA batteries; from the reviews I read, it has sufficient power, but runs through AAs almost instantly.

The Pedicure is the tool designed for human feet, and the Pedipaws is meant for pets; from what I've heard, both are severely underpowered and unreliable.


----------



## bronte (Feb 26, 2009)

I realize that "Dremel" is the product name of a rotary filing tool, the term dremel is used when talking about filing nails w/ a rotary file. I personally use the craftsman Dremel.
The product Peticure is the one that I have issues w/ they are not strong enough to "do the job" of constant use which is what a groomer needs it for. This post is only to inform any groomer that may wish to try it out. For business needs a Dremel tool has the power to hold up for the needs of a groom shop.
As far as Peticure or Pedipaws for home use 1 or 2 small dogs (it will not handle heavy filing needed on large dogs) it is probably fine.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Actually, the Pedi-paws product is what drove me to learn how to use traditional trimmers correctly. Normally 6-8 miles of running keeps the feet neat and trim. But my two floppy eared dogs had issues that kept them from the daily run. Their nails grew and I dug one of the "as seen on TV" boxes from the closet (I now have three since many people seem to hate them). Useless. The **** thing failed on my four pound dog, so there was no point in even thinking about the Saint. Luckily I had no problem trimming either of their nails. 

Now, what to do with the other two boxes...¿?


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

harrise said:


> Now, what to do with the other two boxes...¿?


I'll take one lol. They work for Shippo, but I don't have my own.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, PediPaws works for Donatello... Wonderfully! 

I have no need right now to look into anything else, but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

Do you clip the nails first or just use the dremmel tool?


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I use the Dremel 400 XPR (corded) tool w/ the flex cable attachment. It would clearly be overkill if all I used it for was trimming my one dog's nails, but it is a great tool. If I had a grooming shop, I'd definitely go that way. It's powerful, quiet, and variable speed. You can hang the drive unit on a hook and the tool end of the cable is extremely handy. Buy the best and you only cry once.


----------

